# Idolatry & Mel Gibson's Passion of Christ Movie



## regswrb (Mar 9, 2004)

Drs. C. Matthew McMahon has done some very good work on this site against Mel Gibson's new movie The Passion of the Christ. 

These resources deserve to passed on to all Christians everywhere:

+ Seeing Jesus, the Misplaced Faith of Idolaters, and - What some orthodox Councils, Confessions, Ministers and Theologians Have said About the Second Commandment in Relation to humanity and person of Jesus Christ
Compiled by C. Matthew McMahon (3-9-04)
http://www.apuritansmind.com/ChristianWalk/McMahonSeeingJesusMisplacedFaith.htm

+ Icons, Graven Images and the Church
A look at what defiles us in the second commandment.
by C. Matthew McMahon
http://apuritansmind.com/Tracts and Writings/GravenImages.htm

+ The Passion Movie - Why Modern Evangelicals Don't Have a Problem with Nestorius
by C. Matthew McMahon (3-8-04)
http://tinyurl.com/2uf8r or at
http://www.apuritansmind.com/ChristianWalk/McMahonPassionMovieNestorius.htm

+ Also please listen to the free MP3 at:

Mel Gibson's Vivid &amp; Idolatrous Deception: The Passion of the Christ Movie
by Richard Bennett (a former Roman Catholic priest turned Christian/Calvinist)
http://tinyurl.com/2d4zd or at
http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?sermonID=22304205957

Online print edition: http://www.bereanbeacon.org/articles/mel_gibsons_vivid_deception.htm

+ Many more free resources against this movie and the false gospel of Rome are at:

Roman Catholicism and/or the Jesuits (&amp; Mel Gibson's Movie The Passion of the Christ Critiqued)
http://tinyurl.com/3a7hd or at
http://www.swrb.com/newslett/FREEBOOK/Romanism.htm

+ For more on the Regulative Principle of Worship please see &quot;Foundation For Reformation: The Regulative Principle Of Worship&quot; by Greg L. Price at http://tinyurl.com/2bpvt or at http://www.swrb.com/newslett/actualnls/REFORMATION-RPW-GP.htm or listen to the free MP3 audio series on Puritan worship beginning at http://tinyurl.com/2moyh or at http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonssource&amp;sermonID=380103046

Also see:

+ Reformation Worship, the Regulative Principle, Iconoclasm, etc. http://www.swrb.com/newslett/FREEBOOK/RefWorsh.htm

+ Movie Review: The 2nd Commandment and &quot;The Passion of the Christ&quot; by Ron Gleason
- FREE at: http://tinyurl.com/3flxd or at http://www.christianity.com/partner/Article_Display_Page/0,,PTID23682|CHID125043|CIID1716514,00.html

+ Faith in Focus: Pictures of Jesus &amp; (further down the same page) THE SECOND PERSON &amp; THE SECOND COMMANDMENT by Dr P.N. Archbald
- FREE at: http://www.reformed-churches.org.nz/resources/fnf/a97.htm

+ Biblical Worship by Kevin Reed
(Written with a clear view of upholding the biblical tradition of Reformation worship -- with the life and death struggle that was a backdrop to the Reformers' war against the idols clearly in mind. Touches on a number of controversial issues that have arisen as human innovations in worship have become commonplace in contemporary church life -- even among those that still fancy being known as Reformed.)
http://www.swrb.com/newslett/actualnls/BibW_ch0.htm

+ Free Audio: _Pictures of Christ and Idolatry_ by Greg Price (Puritan Worship Series)
- FREE MP3 at: http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?sermonid=32401164443

+ Free Audio: _Antichrist's (Rome's) Idolatry Rebuked (1/2)_ by John Owen
(Previously titled: _The Chamber of Imagery in the Church of Rome Laid Open; or, An Antidote Against Popery_)
- FREE MP3 at: http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?sermonid=980116119

+ Free Audio: _Antichrist's (Rome's) Idolatry Rebuked (2/2)_ by John Owen
(Previously titled: _The Chamber of Imagery in the Church of Rome Laid Open; or, An Antidote Against Popery_)
- FREE MP3 at: http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?sermonid=9801162332

+ Are Pictures of Christ Unbiblical? by Brian Schwertely
- FREE at: http://tinyurl.com/38ql2 or http://www.reformedonline.com/view/reformedonline/Are Pictures of Christ Unbiblical.htm#_ftnref1

+ Carlos Eire's _War Against the Idols: The Reformation of Worship from Erasmus to Calvin_ is also must reading.
http://www.swrb.com/catalog/e.htm

I hope this helps.

Your Servant in Christ (for the Third Reformation),
Reg Barrow, President, STILL WATERS REVIVAL BOOKS
http://www.swrb.com/Puritan/reformation-bookshelf-CDs.htm
Serving Christians worldwide (in over 100 countries) for 19+ years.

&quot;It is without a doubt that history proves the use of images and pictures of Jesus Christ for any purpose was of pagan origins and then later approved by the Roman Catholic Church. If Christians today desire to use these pictures and images of Jesus Christ for any purpose, they are aligning themselves with the Roman Church, and the seventh Ecumenical Council, as well as breaking fellowship with the foundations of Reformation theology. Historically speaking, generational children beginning with the early church through Augustine, and then from the Reformation to the Puritans, to colonial America with Edwards and Whitefield later on, never at any time utilized images or pictures of Christ.[21] As a matter of fact, they vehemently opposed their use.[22]&quot;

FROM: ICONS, GRAVEN IMAGES AND THE CHURCH: A LOOK AT WHAT DEFILES US IN THE SECOND COMMANDMENT by Drs. C. Matthew McMahon at
http://apuritansmind.com/Tracts and Writings/GravenImages.htm


----------



## pastorway (Mar 9, 2004)

We have discussed this in detail so for more info search the site for threads on the Second Commandment and the Passion movie.

Phillip


----------

